
Korda: Hand-hold phone bans may be about money, not safety - howard941
https://www.knoxnews.com/story/opinion/columnists/george-korda/2019/08/15/tennessee-hand-held-phone-band-driving-korda-not-for-safety-for-revenue-states-california-delaware/2010091001/
======
bradknowles
Actual title is “Hand-hold phone bans don't seem to improve safety, but they
bring in cash”.

